

Lean startups aren’t Cheap Startups - ankeshk
http://venturehacks.com/articles/cheap-startups

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com/lean+cheap+startup>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=917285>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=917370>

and

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=917290>

which is where all the comment are.

